# Bachmann Christmas trolley



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, can someone tell me the procedure to remove the Bachmann Christmas trolley motor block? or a part diagram?
Thanks, alanrr


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/trolly_tips.html 

Try this link Remove two screws at each end of the brick


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Replace with the USA motor block, it will run forever!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 30 May 2010 05:36 AM 
Replace with the USA motor block, it will run forever!!!! 




Yes, the USA 44 tonner motor block works right nicely as does the Aristo Craft FA motor block as George shows on his site. I have 2 of each conversions, they run great and the modifications are not terribly diffucult.


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers, I forgot about George's site.
alanrr


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheels on the Aristo brick are just a tad larger so the car sits higher. When I did my open car conversion, I Rube Goldberged them with standard freight car truck wheels.


----------

